# problem nec 1300A und nero 6.0.0



## kaisersooze (6. Oktober 2003)

hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.habe problem mit brennen von cd-r und dvd-r und zwar bei multisession. ich kann mit nero nicht multisession brennen bekomme immer wieder fehlermeldungen z.b."block fehler,write status fehler und last track cannot end"
kann mir dabei jemand helfen wäre ein hammer,komischerweise kann ich cd und dvd on the fly ohne probleme brennen.
was mach ich denn da falsch..das ganze sieht so auch als ob der schreib puffer zu klein ist aber genau weiss ich es auch nicht...BITTE wer kann helfen


----------



## thong (6. Oktober 2003)

*Firmware 1.07 ?*

Vielleicht liegt es an der Firmware von dem NEC.
Habe den gleichen Brenner, habe aber sofort auf 1.07 upgedatet.

Firmware updaten (flashen) kann dein Rekorder beschädigen! (nur ein Hinweis)
Die Firmware bekommst du unter Firmware 1.07 .

Wie gesagt ich habe das nicht ausprobiert ob mein Brenner mit Firmware 1.05 Multisessions brennen kann. 
Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit dem Brenner Multisessions zu brennen unter Nero 6 wie Win On CD 5.

Vor dem flashen solltest du die Anleitung sorgfältig durchlesen.

bai bai

ch0pstix|av5


----------



## DaPelz (6. Oktober 2003)

Benutze auch den selben Brenner konnte aber noch keinen Fehler ausmachen.
Auch Multisessions gingen bei mir ohne Probleme. Kann es vielleicht an irgendeiner Einstellung von Nero liegen? Weiss da jedoch leider auch nicht viel weiter sorry


----------



## MavisAli (12. Oktober 2003)

*NEC1300 A-IN-CD*

Hallo all,

ich habe NEC DVD-RW richtig Installiert. Laut Win XP keine Probleme. Wenn ich IN-CD Installiere, nach dem Neustart istauf dem Icon neben dem win Uhr ein roter Ausrufezeichen auf gelben Kreis. Laut beschreibung von In-Cd heißt das der Software kein Recorder gefunden hat. Aber mit Nero arbeitet NEC1300a tadellos.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß
Ali


----------

